

Ask HN: Passive income? - csomar

So far what I know is Adsense (or website advertising) and µstock (like selling photos, themes, scripts...)<p>Any other idea to make a passive income (with little or no support)?
======
faramarz
ebook.

You have a better chance of success if you are an authority in your
subject/niche, or your opinion/method/perspective is is unique (and possibly
controversial).

------
swombat
There's oodles of sites on the net about how to make money online, and books
written about it (e.g. Tim Feriss). If all you've come up with is those two
options, you need to go back and do more research before asking HN for help.

~~~
GFischer
Aye, but you could point us to those resources (thanks for the Tim Feriss
mention for example) :)

I do agree that the poster could have used more research, but I don't mind
seeing this kind of questions now and then over here (then again, the "core" /
"original" HN audience might not, and I'm fine with that)

------
rmc
The easy answer is to find something that makes you money while your asleep.
The awesome patio11 on here has done mostly that. Go ready some of his stuff.

~~~
samratjp
Find a niche community that has a big pain that no one seems to care about.
Learn about their pain and get building. And yes, patio11's Bingo Cards
example is a nice one.

It may even be a fruitful exercise to think of what pains you have and then
see if there's a small community with similar problems. It's ok to be wild at
first. e.g: "What if you solved the problem of helping senior citizens' find
dancing lessons?"

------
simon_
In general, the only things that will generate income for you are work and
assets.

So... ask yourself what assets you have (a popular website or a library of
photos, e.g.) that aren't currently being monetized.

------
tumblen
What types of things do you like to do/are good at?

------
aheilbut
Treasuries.

